# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Нужна помощь тех кто находится в Индии

## DenisVedanta

Харе Кришна! 

Кто сейчас находится в Индии? Надо купить лекарство в аптеке и отправить почтой в Москву, расходы все оплатим с плюсом.
Пишите в ЛС, пожалуйста.

----------

